# Post Counts



## TulsaJeff

I feel like there are some folks that are way too concerned about post counts. Post counts are not in indication of "expertness".

I don't put much stock in "experts" anyway.

I would personally rather see a non expert be extremely helpful and share what he knows rather than someone who has been cooking for 25 years be critical of those who are trying to be helpful.

These statements are not aimed at anyone in particular.. just an attitude that I see coming in the forum here and there and it needs to be addressed.

I have removed the post count from the main post view for now, however you can still see it if you go to a persons profile.

I am not going to spend a lot of time elaborating on this.. if you are concerned about your post count then don't be.

Let's get back to being concerned about being the most helpful, friendly, informative site online.

We still are these things but I feel that there is an attitude brewing that has the potential of knocking us off our "high horse" if we don't deal with it now.

We are all adults and if you are guilty of allowing this "I'm an expert and you're not" mentality to creep into your brain then take care of it now.

Not to step on anyone's toes.. but a true expert will never say he is such IMHO. 

Most true experts I have met didn't even know they were an expert.. they were just darn good at what they did but extremely humble about it.

Once again, I am not getting on to anyone.. I just want to steer the forum back to the right path as it seems to be veering a little in some areas.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## t-bone tim

Jeff,in a word......AMEN ,


----------



## flagriller

Agreed, keep on smoking.


----------



## blackhawk19

Good move


----------



## vlap

Bravo! I have seen that become a factor in other forums. Its not the number of posts but the quality of them that counts. I will say this much. This forum is great and I am honored to be talking smoke with all of you!


----------



## hawgheaven

Absolutely!


----------



## squeezy

Well said!


----------



## smokincowboy

Agreed...  You da Man


----------



## smokyokie

*BRAVO! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## chadpole

That's exactly right. Being helpful and having fun doing it is the way to go. Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker

Thanks!


----------



## peculiarmike

I'm a STRONG believer in quality over quantity. A bazillion posts of drivel just take up space. No one knows something about everything. They are trumped by one post containing solid information that helps someone produce better offerings from their smoker. That gets my respect.
I am also a STRONG believer in having an OPEN MIND and "thinking outside the box", not afraid to try new things. I'm here to learn anything I can to make me a better smoker. I am willing to share anything I can to help anyone else become the same. Be advised, my likes may not match yours.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have met some really fine people through this site and had some really fine times with them, hope to meet more.
I'm not here to watch a few posters monopolize the forums or to read old tired jokes. (Not to say I don't enjoy a GOOD joke.) The forum moderators need to monitor those things.
Bottom line - it's all about SMOKING folks!
I'm no expert, but I'll put my Q next to yours.


----------



## jocosa

Ditto to what Vlap said - I've been really pushed away from some brewing forums that I used to frequent...  still got a few precious pals that I met on them, and we still email a lot, but the whole 'expert' thing was blown out of proportion - and the post count thing got really silly.  

Thanks Jeff, I think it was a wise decision.


----------



## placebo

Post count schmost count, who gives a hoot? 

Seriously though, I've yet to be on a forum where this hasn't happened. Thanks for the reality check there Jeff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Where's the grub? I'm hungry!


----------



## smoke freak

Good choice Jeff!

Although I have been very entertained at times, I am really here to learn and occasionally to help others do the same.


----------



## kew_el_steve

Shouldn't we also remove "Rep Power" too?


----------



## smokyokie

Yeah, what he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richtee

I never paid much attention to 'em, but I have to the rep points, and now that I read the system on those, I like 'em more. I have not felt qualified to give 'em, but actually, I'm the one who should be...for all the help I get. Think I'm goin' back and giving all those nice folk who commented on my ongoing salmon a point right now!


----------



## richtee

No, I LIKE that...it's an honor system..or as close as likely  to happen in a public forum. Please use it!


----------



## topsail girl

Richtee could you or someone else point me to the explanation of rep points? I'm fairly new here still and would like to know what that is all about. Thanks!!


----------



## richtee

Try here.. a lil ways down, from Tjeff...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=Rep+points


----------



## squeezy

If you click on the scales upper right of post, you can select 'approve or disapprove' and add comments if you like.


----------



## topsail girl

Cool!! Thanks Richtee and Sqeezy. Now I unnerstan'


----------



## squeezy

You are most welcome


----------



## smokyokie

Does anyone know the correlation between points and rep power?  I've not been able to figure that out.  I have figured out that 1 point does not equal a rep power of 1.


----------



## kew_el_steve

In the upper-right hand corner of each post is a little scale. If you click it a little window pops up and someone can give a vote if you did a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## smokyokie

No, becauseit denotes helpful content in post as opposed to posts that are devoid of content or inaccurate info.  This is what we should be after.  Not just posts to be able to say you posted something.


----------



## ajthepoolman

I guess I will play devil's advocate.  

I don't know who has their panties in a bunch of the number of posts, but I think that removing them is silly.  What is the harm in knowing how many times someone has posted here?  I find it quite useful especially in greeting the new people here who post their first couple of times in forums other than "Roll Call".  

And like it or not, it is helpful to see advice from someone who has a few posts under their belt.  Quite often, the number of posts and their level of "expertise" do go hand in hand.  And for those with experience who are just starting out on the forum, their willingness to share their knowledge, will shine through no matter how many posts they have.  I haven't been able to find someone with limited knowledge on a subject, actually giving advice.  No one wants to look "dumb" on this site and post advice that they aren't sure of.  

Now, that isn't to say that there aren't people here with egos that are a little bigger than others.  After this post, you will probably think that I am one of those now!  (that is fine by me by the way)  I have a personal stack of those on this board that I consider to big for their britches.  I listen to their advice, but have had a problem with how they treated others.  I think that their online personality exposes them regardless of the number of posts they have.  

My vote is to bring them back.  I agree that no one should take stock entirely on post numbers, but to get rid of them over a couple of hurt egos seems misguided at best.

Flame away!!!  I'm ready!


----------



## flagriller

I think everyone has something to contribute, regardless of the number of posts they have.  As with any forum there are different personallities involved, and in some cases we respond to posts when they differ from what we think or feel it's directed at us. This in turn causes the "flaming" and once that starts you can't take it back.  So, it may be best not to respond and let it die on the vine, or respond but in a genersl form.
This type of thing is not specific to forums, it occurs in e-mails as well, that's why before you hit send, file it and read it later.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Because once you send/post, you can't take it back.


----------



## tonto1117

You mean like this????????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















 .............Uh Oh.....She's back


----------



## smokyokie

Where have you been Tonto?  I was starting to feel snubbed.


----------



## hawgheaven

Ruh roh...!!! Welcome back Tonto!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

* I agree, you have nailed it. Excellent advice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## vulcan75001

Got to agree with ya on this one Jeff...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good move....


----------



## johnd49455

I think I am going to remain neutral on this one. I many respects I agree with Jeff. In other ways I agree with AJthepoolman. 

As far as me I never paid much attention to how many posts I made I only looked at the number of posts someone had & the rep to know how long someone had been giving good advice.

I was on 2401 & had to look up how many posts I had only to go back to the thread to see it spiral out of control.

Thru the whole thing I have learned what the little scale is for. no one ever told me I could vote until I saw the posts relating to the mess. I only wish I would have known some have given me some excelent advice & now AI know I can give them a point for it. On the other hand when I saw the thread spiral out of control I could have given them a negative point.

Thanks Jeff for being Proactive it is fine with me to leave the # of posts off cause I can go to the personal profiles to get that info if I want to know if I can trust the advice


----------



## cascadedad

I recommend we let this post go down the page now.  Everything has been said, let's let 'er go and get back to smokin!!!!!!

Anybody care to give me some Rep points for that very good recommendation?


----------



## peculiarmike

And feeling well, I hope!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*yes sir, I believe you deserve that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## devolutionist

Good move Jeff...


----------



## tonto1117

Sorry Tim, we have been sooooo busy. This summer so far has just flown bye. As a matter of fact just got back from NY Tuesday from visiting with our daughter, son in-law and grandbaby for the holiday wekend.....happy to report she's growing like a weed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 
Your new pit is a beauty!!! Sounds like ya'll had a wunnerfull weekend breaking her in...good food and good friends,..... doesn't get much better then that!!! Maybe one of these days we'll get to make it out your way and say howdy, needless to say you and the Mrs are allways welcome if you ever make it to our part of the woods
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Grandaddy and Mia enjoying some pool time last weekend.... 














 Thanks Phil. Have our second to last comp in a week and hopefully things should slow down quite a bit after that. Our SMF family has grown in leaps and bounds and I look foward to chatting and getting to know you all!!! 

Getting there...Thanks Mike
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....Lessons learned: 1) Not a good idea to do a 3-4 day cook in 115* degrees. *Never Ever* try to pick up the trailer tounge of a 2000lb smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .....*it will* throw your back out big time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But that's a story for another day
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well now that I have totally hijacked this thread, let me say this: Post counts... smoke counts...I have learned things from folks with thousands of them as well as folks with just a few, and everywhere between...if it sounds like good advice I'll try it. It's not a contest....were all here to learn and share our experiences...success's and failure's alike. Nuff said!!!


----------



## richtee

Seems some sort of a formula involving both the "pointee's" total, and the "Pointer's" total.

Eg. if I give a rep point, it would be worth less total than if you did. But if YOU give one to me, it's worth more. Which seems fair on the face of it, as the only indication of our "post-worthiness" is the rep points.


----------



## squeezy

I like rhe numbers up too! Same basic reasons!


----------



## smokyokie

I don't care about post counts, I'm just weary of posts just for the sake of raising ones post count, posts w/o content, and attempted monopolization of the forum.  If removing the counts discourages excessive empty posts (as I'm assuming is the purpose) then that's fine with me.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Everyone,

I am saying this last bit and then the thread will be closed.. 
I did remove the post count very temporarily based on a recommendation to do so by another staff member. I think it was a good thing to help make a point that post count really does not matter in the whole scheme of things.

I will be turning it back on in a few days.

It all comes down to the fact that I have absolutely no problem with folks posting whatever enters their mind. If someone says, "I love smoked chicken" in a post and then someone else comes in and says, "me too" that is fine.

That is normal forum conversation.

I don't  know of anyone who is doing that to raise their post count. If myself or one of the moderators thought that was happening then that person would be dealt with in private in a very nice but firm SMF way.

This is not something that any non-moderator should be worried about. If you are concerned that someone has more posts than you and you feel that you have more to offer than them, then spend more time in the SMF posting away.

Everyone is on equal ground with equal opportunity to post if they so choose.

If you feel that someone is giving out wrong information then tactfully refute it.. if you don't know what tact is then look it up and learn how to use it.
Someone with tact can refute a statement without hurting anyone's feelings or causing chaos.

In smoking meat there is not a lot of things that are absolute.. so much of it is based on what you like and what tastes good to you and your family.

There is plenty of room for opinions and different ways of doing things. I have stepped out of the box on many occasions and been darn glad I did on a few of those occasions.

Everyone take responsiblity for your own actions and attitudes. If you don't like someone, then decide to like them anyway. 

If you feel that someone is acting like a know-it-all and that bothers you then smile knowing that know-it-all's usually fall hard at some point.

If you feel like you are an expert.. keep it to yourself. You can tell everyone what you are and look like a butt or you can just be helpful and share your knowledge at every opportunity. Then folks will tell YOU that you're an expert.

A bible verse comes to mind but I will refrain at this time from turning this into a religious conversation.

The SMF is known to be great becuase we are nicer than others, more helpful than others, welcome newcomers with open arms (a rarity on other forums), treat newbies with the same respect as an expert (another rarity on other forums, and we strive to answer questions quickly and accurately for anyone who asks no matter how basic the question or how many times it has been asked before(something you just don't see anywhere else).

We can easily get relaxed and just be another forum happy to have our few members and talk about smoking meat but that is just ordinary and who wants to be ordinary?!!

NOt me!

I want to be the best and if you do as well then away with the attitudes and the dislikes and the cliques and let's get back to doing what we have always done to make folks love it here.

If you want to say Amen or Vise Versa then do so in a PM.

Let's get off this conversation and back to what really is important at the SMF.. SMOKING MEAT!


----------

